# Probleme mit View



## nagash56 (10. Aug 2004)

Ich hab eine 3D - Szene erstellt bei der ich mit Hilfe eines Keybehaviors den View verändern kann. Jetzt ist es so sobald ich eine gewisse Entfernung von den 3D Objekten hab werden diese sukzessive schwarz und ich seh sie nicht mehr... wenn ich wieder ranfahr sind sie wieder da. Macht für mich den Eindruck dass ich vielleicht aus irgendwelchen Bounds mit der Kamera rausfahr weil es immer an der gleichen Stelle passiert und dann seh ich sie nimmer.. Woran liegt das bzw. wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Oxygenic (10. Aug 2004)

Es gibt eine Clip-Distance für entfernte Objekte, außerhalb derer diese nicht mehr dargestellt werden. Dein Problem klingt, als ob diese Objekte außerhalb dieser BackClipDistance geraten.


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Aug 2004)

http://www.seas.ucla.edu/java3d/javax/media/j3d/View.html#setBackClipDistance(double)


----------



## nagash56 (10. Aug 2004)

Danke genau das war es


----------

